# Fur Babies pics!



## Rosey (Sep 26, 2009)

I hope it's ok but I was thinking we could post pics of our fur (feather/other) babies in a thread!

This is my Phoebe (pittie). She'll be 2 in November, we got her a year ago. She has a severe fear problem but we are working through it and she has made so much progress. It was so bad, I had to carry her out of the shelter and she wouldn't leave the house. Every time we went to a store, she would flatten as soon as we got in. She's still scared in the store but she'll walk and be fine. She has fear aggression too but it has improved so much. A stranger came to the door today and she did not growl or bark at all. I was extremely proud of her! She has a big problem with men as well.

She was skinny but I've seen worse. She weighed 35pounds and now she's almost 60pounds.







Now






This is Teegan. He was born 04/19/07 and we got him at 7 weeks (3rd home! long story for another day). He's 2 now.






He grew up FAST and this is him now. He's half pitbull and half ?? Anyone have ideas? I'm just curious (i put a few extras so someone could guess). I think his ears are the only thing that didn't grow! LOL His tail looks docked but it's not, he has a birth defect and it's shaped like a backward 7.

















This is a cell pic. (Phoebe has a leash because she would sneak off and pee in the other room when I wasn't looking lol).






I have cats but that will be for another post. I know some of you rescued your dogs and I love rescue stories because they are happy endings.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

They are adorable , what sweet faces , I love the smiley picture , he is so lucky to have you . As for what part the Teegan might be , I would  guess horse  :wink: he looks very tall in the pictures. I love the last picture , it is so cute .

kitn


----------



## pops1 (Sep 26, 2009)

I love your pictures Phoebe ,makes me sick with thinking just what Phoebe went through before you got her.People who hurt animals should be hang drawn and quartered.I just love the cute little tail on Teegan,just a guest but his body shape is a bit boxer shape.We should have a thread going where we show off our pets,below are a couple of links of my babies,l am not very good with tha computer so l hope this is ok


http://yfrog.com/18bindij

http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/4906/busterf.jpg


----------



## TessC (Sep 26, 2009)

Kimi:

"Helping" me fold laundry, she wallows around on the bed until I stop and pet her:


















Being a brat and mocking me:







With her fishie toy:








Mika, she's not really mine as she's decided that my son is her person and everyone else can just go away:







Her usual sleeping spot:













Their reactions to some half-dead cat grass I bought for them:







Their reactions to being within 6' of each other. In spite of living together for years now, they still don't particularly like each other. They don't usually get into spats, they just shoot each other dirty looks and act snarky:







Our happy boy, Murphy. He was all worn out from playing in this one:







Basking in the sun, please disregard the neighbor's pile of junk by the driveway, he'd just ripped out all of his kitchen cabinets:







Bad pic because it's from my phone in a dark room, but he watches tv with me:







or on me:







After being brushed:







As much as I adore him, I wouldn't recommend a golden to anyone who has an aversion to fur everywhere. He gets at least a quick brushing daily, gets a more comprehensive grooming with the undercoat rake and a shedding blade at least 2x a week, and I vacuum and mop daily. In spite of that, you WILL get blonde hairs on you in the house, walking around in socks will make you a nice pair of blonde-soled socks, and you occasionally end up with a blonde hair in your eye.  

He's a big loveable goof, though. The cats despise him with every fiber of their beings. Both cats swat him every time he gets close enough, Kimi will stalk by and get mad enough to tackle him at times, and all Murph does is wag and look like he's saying, "Hi, kitty". It's pretty funny watching a 6.5 pound cat bully an 87 pound dog, but bully she does. 

I love my critters.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Your critters are great Tess , I love Murphy .

Here is my baby blue eyes /aka my shadow / my trip over 50 times a day guy / my  11 year old fur baby .






I have actually been able to train him to stay out of the soap kitchen , he listens to stay , he is so pitiful though he either sits outside the door or on the stairs waiting for me .

Kitn


----------



## Rosey (Sep 26, 2009)

*pops*: your bindi is adorable! She looks a lot like a friend's dog! Buster is pretty cute too! Phoebe was a mess when we got her. She still is. She's terrified of the vacuum, storms (she'll shake the whole time), plastic bags, the fly swatter, butterflies (!!!), umbrellas (discovered that last week when my mother in law brought back my daughter in the rain) and I know she sounds bad when she's barking at everything but I don't leave her outside when she's barking and I need to start training with her again to ignore the neighbors. The house next to us has been empty since before we got her and now there's a lot of people in and out and she does the "woowooowooo" bark and it sounds terrible but all she's doing is letting us know someone is there. She recalls well though so that's good. When I open the door, she runs right back at me with a proud look on her face. No one will sneak up on me, that's for sure. I have taught her to ignore the mailman. That's one step in the right direction. It's very time consuming and a lot of work but worth it. She was scheduled to die on a Monday and we adopted her on that Friday. So instead of dying, she got spayed on that Monday. I wish I could save them all  :cry: 

*Kitn*: wow, that's one beautiful cat! I only have one long haired cat but he doesn't have that much hair.

*Tess*: you know, I thought having short haired dogs would be good. Wrong. Teegan sheds like nothing else. I have Teegan fur ALL over. I can't wear black socks. If I do, I put my shoes on right away after putting them on. You should see our cars, furs weaved in with the carpet fibers *everywhere*. Phoebe doesn't shed much at all. My cats despise the dogs too (except 1 and him not being afraid put him in a bad spot once). Phoebe goes nuts with the cats and wants to play. They are separated in the house which I hope will change as the dogs mellow out and get older. Teegan can actually lay down on my bed (where the cats hang out. I have a huge cat tree in my room) and Gabriel (the not afraid one) will be on the bed as well. Shhh, don't tell hubby I sometimes let Teegan on the bed. Rarely and usually when I'm feeling super blue. He's my baby.[/b]


----------



## krissy (Sep 26, 2009)

my pug Guieseppe


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

OMG your butterfly pug is adorable .

Kitn


----------



## krissy (Sep 26, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> OMG your butterfly pug is adorable .
> 
> Kitn


Thanks!
he was not happy with me when he had those wings on! he just sat and stared at me. wouldn't come when i called him! once he started running though...he loved the wings, LOL


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 26, 2009)

This is Walter on vacation in a hotel room. We rescued him this summer. He had a broken leg & needed an eye removed, was mangey & 25% underweight. He is total blind & totaly a cool dog!



This is Foo, she was dumped in the woods on a train track 2 weeks before Halloween last year, she was about 5 weeks old.



We adopted Bumble a week later from a shelter, she was about 5 weeks old. She was found taped up in a shoe box on the side of the road.



Bumble & Foo trying to get shipped somewhere.



This is Tinka, she is 18. I found her mom (Loui) 18 years ago, she had been hit by a car. She was OK, just lost her tail. She was pregnant when I found her & Tinka was in that litter. I kept the whole batch but she is the only one still living.


----------



## TessC (Sep 26, 2009)

All I can say about everyones' furbabies is "d'awww". 

Tabitha, your Tinka looks like what I imagine Kimi will look like at that age, made me smile and hug her as I absolutely adore tabbies.


----------



## Gramma Judy (Sep 26, 2009)

OMG, Tess, your Mika looks almost like my Luke.  Lukie has a bit more white on him.  I love tabbys too.  He spends most of his time trying to annoy me.  Like right now he is laying between the keyboard and the monitor.  I think he deliberately pushes keys just so I will pay attention to him.  Soon it will be bedtime and he will be right at my neck and chest, his usual sleeping position.  I will have to have at least a dozen kisses first.  He is my buddy, I can laugh with him, cry with him, vent to him and he doesn't care, just snuggle and give kisses.


----------



## alwaysme07 (Sep 26, 2009)

All of these fur babies are so cute. Here are my fur babies


This is Clifford he is 7 this year.
http://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt23 ... 000904.jpg



This is Mario and he will be 3 in dec.
http://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt23 ... all003.jpg

and here is T (aka kitty)
http://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt23 ... all018.jpg
He gets scared of anything that moves outside at night, lol.


----------



## Rosey (Sep 26, 2009)

They are adorable! What kid of dogs are they?


----------



## alwaysme07 (Sep 26, 2009)

Clifford and T are pekingese- chihuahua mix, and Mario is pekingese- chihuahua-terrier.


----------



## Rosey (Sep 26, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## alwaysme07 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mario is a handful, he would love to get a hold of one of the squirrels. He sits and watches them play around the trees just outside the windows.


----------



## kittywings (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, as usual, I need to put my 2 cents... or more likely $5 in:
I am a huge animal lover... so if I was left to my own devices my house would probably be a regular zoo... but my husband has imposed a 3 cat maximum on me so we have the 3 cats and a 2 year-old 80 lb. golden retriever... so we call it the "petting zoo."  All of our pets have human names
There's Barry Johnson (aka Baz, Bazzybear or the Blond Monster), overall a very good, sweet dog but STUBBORN AS HELL and cheeky and way too smart.  Loves the kitties, wishes Pam loved him thus he barks at her because she won't give him the time of day, which of course makes the problem worse.  He is also OBSESSED with tennis balls... OBSESSED!





I had to take Baz to my mom's house to be babysat in my old  miata... people we laughing at me as we drove by.








Hiking in the white tank mountains by my house




At the park across from our house





He also sings 



Pamela Stevens (aka Pammy Pam) our cuddle "demander," lone wolf, and dog hater/tolerator (she was 6 when we got him and thus wants NOTHING to do with him)







Fritz Longtailhasen (aka Fritzy Witzy or one of the 'gaymos' as he and Steve are in love... they make out and snuggle ALL THE TIME)  I can only speak/sing to him in the most annoying voice you've ever heard because his meow is so weird sounding... and you hear it ALL the time... he shouts at you til he gets what he wants (usually cuddles, but only if you go in from the sides... weird, I know). He and Baz used to be uber-close, til Steve broke them up... they're still friendly though.  Fritz has the SOFTEST FUR!  It is like a rabbit and a cloud somehow procreated and the result was a bossy kitten.













Steven Wong (aka Stevie, Stevie Love, my muffin, button-bear... [I don't know where I come up with these things] or the other 'gaymo'].  Steve was my xmas present from my husband last year (xmas '07)... I had been lobbying for another kitten since Fritz was so young and he kept harassing Pam, so I figured the kittens would play together and leave Pam alone.  I was told no, but he surprised me with Stevie.  Turns out I was right, Steve is Mr. Popular.  EVERYONE loves him and he loves everyone else.  He is the resident daredevil, though he is scared of company at the house.









Thanks for "listening."  I can go on about the pets for hours (as I'm sure you can tell).


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

*Fritz aka: fritzenberg aka: bubba liscious aka: monkey butt FOR THE LIFE OF ME, THIS PIC WONT RESIZE, JUST SCROLL OVER TO SEE HIM!*


----------



## alwaysme07 (Sep 26, 2009)

I just love fur babies too, they are just too cute :-]


----------



## Rosey (Sep 27, 2009)

I love your animals! Your Pam looks like my Isis. She died in May 

I could talk about animals all day long. I'm a zoology student too! I havae a zoo at home. 2 dogs, 4 cats, 7 birds, 1 rabbit and a tortoise.

Here are my cats:

Sephiroth, aka "Sephie". Some kids caught him and were going to give him milk and let him go.  He was living with his mom and sister in the storm drain. I had gone out to get something from the trunk and I overheard all this. We had been thinking about getting a cat for my husband's depressiont. I asked the kids if any of them could keep it and they couldn't so I asked if we could keep him if it was ok with my husband. I asked him and he said yes. The little boy who caught him said we could keep him if he's allowed to come by every now and then and check on him which was fine and he did come several times until he moved away. He was a sweet kid.
He used to be my cat and would sleep on me but when he turned 1, he became anti social and then when he turned 2, he started being social again and dumped me for my daughter. He goes to her when she goes to bed and stays until she falls asleep.







Here's Sephie, Sephie is 4, Rachel in the middle and Orion. Orion was found with his mom and litter mates. He's 3. Rachel was brought to us by a cop who saved her from the needle but she c/wouldn't keep her dogs separate and the dogs went berserk. So we fostered her. It's so hard to find cats a home though, you can't even give them away. After a few months, I convinced hubby to keep her 






Isis is in the front. I found her literally on my doormat. She's declawed so we tried to find her owner but no one claimed her. 2 weeks later, she almost died of an asthma attack. After that vet bill, she was mine. Her declaw was most likely a home job. :shock: She was "miss cranky pants" and there was a reason for that. She only liked Gabriel and the others made a wide circle. She would always cuddle with me when I went to bed. I heard a scream and I thought it was my kiddo and I went to check on her and it was Isis on the floor. She was gasping for air and her mouth was all white. I thought at first it was mucus or something. She was dead 1 minute later. I tried to do cpr on her but nothing. I think she died from a massive asthma attack. I was thinking about getting her to the emergency vet and was about to put my shoes on but if I had left her, she would have died alone. I didn't have the money for a necropsy. I had to wait a week before picking up her ashes. We had no money.  She was around 10.

Gabriel is about 8 or 9. We adopted him from PAWS. He's also declawed and was found with a feral colony. He's easy going and a real cuddle bug. He used to sleep at my feet but since Isis died, he sleep right next to me like she did. I think he misses her too. He's the only cat she liked and they would cuddle often.






Here's Gabriel on my shoulder in bed.


----------



## pops1 (Sep 27, 2009)

I just love all the pictures of your babies,Thankyou Everybody


----------



## pops1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Here are a couple of my favorite funny photos from my pet album.
The first is one of my 2 old dogs when my Jack Russell had been naughty and wouldn't leave my other old dog alone she would just sit on him and bark until l came and rescued him.

http://yfrog.com/0ssquashedj

This photo is of Charlie my old ginger cat who decided that the Pot pouri bowl was the best place to sleep

http://yfrog.com/18ch1hj

I am hopeless on the computer field so could somebody tell me how l get the images to appear on the posting and not just the link


----------



## alwaysme07 (Sep 27, 2009)

> Here are a couple of my favorite funny photos from my pet album.
> The first is one of my 2 old dogs when my Jack Russell had been naughty and wouldn't leave my other old dog alone she would just sit on him and bark until l came and rescued him.
> 
> http://yfrog.com/0ssquashedj
> ...





Those are too funny, love the dog pile one.


----------



## pops1 (Sep 28, 2009)

Another couple of pictures of my babies


Buster

http://yfrog.com/0ebusterjj



Buster & Bunni

http://yfrog.com/0imatesj


----------



## pops1 (Sep 28, 2009)

I would really like to know how you actually put the images on the posting instead of a link.Can't find any instructions anywhere and l am a real dummy concerning the computer


----------



## alwaysme07 (Sep 28, 2009)

Your dogs are so cute!


----------



## Rosey (Sep 28, 2009)

pops, if you right click and do "view picture" copy that url and then put it in like this:

(img)url here(/img)  but instead of ( ), use [ ]

Hope that makes sense


----------



## SilverMaple (Sep 28, 2009)

Belgian Sheepdogs:




They are half-siblings.  Both are show dogs, obedience dogs, and working dogs.

Samoyed:




Show dog, weight pull dog

I also have a couple of horses.


----------



## pops1 (Sep 28, 2009)

What beautiful dogs,they look like a lot of work they must need brushing hourly 
Thankyou for the information *Rosey*I will try it out shortly


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

alwaysme07 said:
			
		

> All of these fur babies are so cute. Here are my fur babies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pops1 (Sep 28, 2009)

Another little cutie,what breed is he Kitn?

I also agree with you about Tablitha's rescue story ,its a real tug at your heart job.I do hope she continues to give us updates on his progress.


----------

